# The new skull on the forum



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey i've been looking all the chit chat for a while now and decided to join when I saw someone posted a utube video of my skull as a conversation peace so Hi and I look forward to talking and sharing with you all!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Hello there and WELCOME...Which skull is it? We love pictures!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
You'll find this a warm and squishy place to hang out.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome SkullWerks


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Glad to meet ya!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum SkullWerks!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

I too want to know which skull is yours. 

This is a great place, you will like it here.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi here it ishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cezVzXR2WU


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Waaayyyyy Cooool! And Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome---


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

super cool! Nice to have you here ;O)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum SW!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

welcome! Skulls?? i like skulls


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

YAY! another member out of the shadows =D

hey, welcome, enjoy your stay man.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

hello and welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello SkullWerks and welcome to HauntForum! I love your skull!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome skullwerks..
skulls rule
nice vid...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome...great skull


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------

